# do fuzzy dwarf lionfish have teeth



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

we have a fuzzy dwarf lionfish called fuzzball and everytime we go to feed him with the syringe we think he bites the bottom but the question is do fuzzy dwarf lionfish have teeth.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Most fish have teeth, and lions are among them. Yes, fuzzies have little teeth.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

* his name is REX or REXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You need a nice high-res head-on image to zoom in on. You can see some teeth of most fish if you get a pic of it looking at you with its mouth open.


----------

